# Yes or No



## Vandon (Jan 21, 2020)

As I read the different posts on this site it's hard sometimes to distinguish between those that work wood for a living and those that work wood for a hobby. I'm sure there's some that do both. Where do you place yourself? I'm betting there's more that place themselves in the hobby category.


----------



## JohnDon (Mar 14, 2015)

Probably a good bet- For those who work wood as a living, after a long day of production in the shop, spending time blogging is probably not at the top of their priorities. [I'm a hobbyist].


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Weekend warrior here. The only time it became a job was when I took on major projects in the house. The kitchen remodel was stressful. Living without a kitchen is a PITA.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm definitely a hobbyist… and a retired one at that.

The time I spend *BS*'ing about my projects would cost twice as much as anyone would be prepared to pay for it.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Woodworking has always been a hobby with me. I suspect few professionals spend much time on Lumberjocks, obsessing over what brand of machines to buy, or how to do trivial woodworking tasks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Woodworking has always been a hobby with me. I suspect few professionals spend much time on Lumberjocks, obsessing over what brand of machines to buy, or how to do trivial woodworking tasks.
> 
> - Phil32


A lot use this (LJ members) to spruik their business…. they have a captivated audience.

It's just a shame they don't flood the *Blogs*/*Reviews* with their treasure tips.


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

Hobbiest and happy to be one. The best way to ruin a fun hobby is to turn it into a business. BTDT
BillL


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Tough call, been retired for many years and the only cash received is from the odd sale of a wood project, occasional pen( Wife has given away more than have ever been sold) or other small items? Can I add up the total value of items built for my Favorite daughter and Grangirls?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Both.

For my hobby Boxguy stuff, I do on occasion direct clients to my page here as it is the only place I have catalogued all my box-work, and decent photos too.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I think all of my posts will elude to an old fart fooling about in his home trying to avoid brain decay and spinal problems lying on a couch doing nothing, and of course not failing to recognise the global friendships developed as a result.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Became carpenters apprentice at 11. Was journeyman at 18. Did just minor things for myself until house flooded and restarted shop to fix. Was selling online and making a few hundred a month in addition to my (non trade) day job. Lost it all in divorce and only now, at retirement, being able to make what I want, when I want. So, am I hobbyist or old pro?


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Hobby, but I do sell some things from time to time. Has to be the "right" customer.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

been a contractor me whole life, just getting to retire in next month of so, and at 74 going to enjoy it, wood working at one time was a biz (cabt and door shop0 didn't work out, stayed in contracting tried to dabble in wood working, but life got in the way, last 8 years got serious about the hobby, built a shop and now sell occassionally at craft shows, donate the proceeds less cost of wood only to DAV groups locally. 
I enjoy the banter here and on other sites and still learn something almost each visit.
life is good, when one can smile and work at same time
Rj in az


----------



## gbarnas (Sep 25, 2021)

Does working in the trade for peanuts count? As a kid, I helped my godfather in his construction/carpentry business summers and weekends, and we'd often stop at the bar on the way home - him for a beer, me for 5 nickle bags of peanuts and a frosty mug of birch beer. We might even run a game of shuffle board bowling. I did pay attention and learned a lot from him, but cars, girls, and technology had a strong lure as I got older. I gave up cars, but returned to woodworking a few years ago as a hobby, mostly for projects in the home that I renovated. New home, fewer projects, but finally a 400-sf shop with good tools to enjoy. Definitely hobbyist and here looking to learn more to enhance my skills.

@Madmark2 - maybe a "probbyist"?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Hobbyist only. I firmly believe the customer is always right, and I just as firmly won't put up with their BS….so I avoid it altogether.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Hobbyist for sure here. I have spent my adulthood making things for customers either as a machinist or as an engineer and my home shop is my sanctuary. I do my best to avoid doing any projects I don't WANT to do and I avoid any kind of design demands or having to adhere to a budget. And I ESPECIALLY AVOID DEADLINES in my shop. If I'm building a table and decide half way through that I want to take a 3-week detour to build a new tool for the shop to make building tables faster and/or easier, that's what I do.

Of course, with friends and family, it's hard to strictly adhere to the above avoidances. But even when I agree to do projects for other people, I'm very up front about how much materials are likely to cost, that I'm going to jack that price up 10-25% to cover saw blades/sandpaper/glue/miscellaneous consumables/general tool wear and tear. And that above and beyond that I'm charging $X.XX/hour for my time (depends on whether it's my mom - $0.00, or a friend of a friend of a friend - $40.00. Fortunately people often then realize that the Amish furniture store's price wasn't so outrageous and say "nevermind."

I do have the capability to machine parts in my home shop too so I often agree to make parts that folks can't find for vintage tools. I enjoy getting those tools in working order and I enjoy "leisurely machining." I usually tell those "customer" that I can't promise a quick turnaround and if they have a set deadline that I can help them find someone else to make them. I'm currently about to wrap up an order for a bunch of parts from old Stanley planes for a fellow LJ. I accepted the job before Thanksgiving  So even when I'm making stuff for "customers" I do my best to keep deadlines away from the shop. And whenever possible I try to get paid in trade rather than cash. That way the wife doesn't try to take it away ;-)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

total hobbiest,i will do some work for people but very limited.mostly i give things away or only charge enough to cover costs.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Once you sell something it becomes a job and it's not longer fun, stress becomes a factor. A hobby should be a stress reliever not a stress causer. It should bring happiness not headaches. If there were a site like this for the industry that I'm in, there is no way in hell that I would be part of it. Work isn't something I want to think about in my off time, and I love my job.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Hobbyist mostly. I do make some turning tools and turning blanks and sell them but I enjoy that so I don't consider that a job, it just helps feed the shop budget.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

You have to know how to translate LumberJock-ese:

"I was commissioned to build…" => My wife told me to build…

Frankly, I care less about who's a "pro," than whether they know what the hell they're talking about.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I am more of a hack than a hobbyist and definitely no pro. When I do manage to hack something together that people think is interesting and they tell me I should make more and sell them, I always tell them I don't want to turn my hobby into a job. When people ask if I can make something for them, it usually doesn't take long before they realize that my cost of materials is much higher than they can get somewhere else because most do not recognize how crappy the cheap stuff is and expect a custom piece to be comparably priced. I usually steer them towards vintage pieces when I can. You can get better quality, usually for much lower cost as long as they don't mind a little cleaning, finish repair and a few dings and except for family, I don't volunteer my services for refinishing work. My wife has me doing enough of that. The current set of MCM chairs cluttering my shop right now is a taking most of my shop time lately.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

hobby only


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

Hobbyist here. 
I am pretty much a starving artist that decided to make stuff out of wood instead of paint and other media like I've done for a long time. No one warned me about tool addiction. But no one told me about satisfaction of making tools to make items either. I love making something to make something else and having a shop is great!

I've recently tried to sell some of what I've made and selling at market, even upscale markets, isn't a way to make a living for me. I've always wanted to make art and agree with most here, dealing with clients and doing "business" takes all the joy out of it for me.

I have most of my work catalogued here and my Instagram page. Its nice to be able to have "potential" clients be able to see my work but I've only gotten a few commissions this way.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Hobby. Although I have saved myself and family a LOT of money building our own stuff. My problem is I look at stuff I want or my wife wants and realize I can make it out of better material and cheaper than wherever it's being sold but I lack the free time. 
I talked to a older gentleman that was close to 80 a while back that use to make furniture and cabinets. He said he stopped working for others a few years back when he agreed to make a table for a person as long as the didn't mind waiting. He said they called him up the next week wanting to know if it was done. He said he told them to just go to Walmart but that burnt him bad enough he didn't do anything more for anyone. When I met him he was selling off his tools and I got a few. Super nice guy


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I used to do a lot more paying work in the past. I label myself a artist craftsman.
Amateur woodworker in the truest sense. ( For the love of it )
I also like participating in competitions once a year. Not for the ribbons or money but the bragging rights. 
Good Luck


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Professional. But going pro didn't take the fun out of the job since organizing a business and finding ways to improve production is as enjoyable as hobby woodworking used to be.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Fine woodworking is a retirement hobby but I made a good living building custom wooden boats before all this.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Interesting. Much as would have expected.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

lol, guess a label has to be put on everything in life these days, if so then this label for me is ''FUN"" 
rj in az


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> Weekend warrior here. The only time it became a job was when I took on major projects in the house. The kitchen remodel was stressful. Living without a kitchen is a PITA.
> 
> - EEngineer


This was the beauty of what I did, moved the kitchen to a new room. When done we had two fully functioning kitchens in the same house. I just opened up the cupboard grabbed a stack of plates and walked to the new kitchen. When done the old kitchen was demoed into a den, very low stress. I didn't do any of the work because the wife won't let me. She claims that she can have a baby faster than I get a project done.

Total hobbyist here, I plan on just having fun. Maybe if I come up short in retirement and improve my skills I will reevaluate.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

A mix, but more on the weekend hobbyist side.

I have a "booth" at a local gallery/gift shop where most of my stuff goes for sale, but the only pressure is keeping completed projects stocked up since on top of sales commissions to the gallery, there is a monthly booth fee that is there, sales or not.

I still just make what I want and when I want, but there is the pressure to make things that will sell and to make them efficiently so costs are inline.

Definitely not income producing but a way to enjoy the hobby and not clutter the house.

Commissioned projects do come up, but I accept very few as I don't enjoy the pressure of getting something done.

Before this I did a lot of remodel work on the house and made the occasional item for SWMBOs gallery art. Ended up enjoying that more than the house work so that now is piling up 8^)


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I've done woodworking jobs for profit, but I am essentially a hobbyist. If I tried to do it for a living, I would probably starve.


----------



## Vandon (Jan 21, 2020)

It seems that everyone is a hobbyist…mostly.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not even a hobbyist. I do try every now and then to make something from wood, but mostly I collect tools.

There used to be several pros here and I miss them. I think some of them just got run off by the hand tool emphasis which is more of a hobby thing than a pro thing. There were some great guys I enjoyed reading their stuff.

Rogue was a young guy who bought a big metal building for his shop and built his appartment in the corner of it living with wife (and maybe children) steps from his workplace.

A young guy Zach Schaffer out on the prairie that is a rancher and woodworker. Built a Maloof rocker… then built about 20 more in the next year and a bunch of other stuff too. Has a storefront shop in a tiny town. His prices were reasonable and if I were going to have something custom make, I would give the job to him.

Edit to say it was SchafferFurniture - also on etsy under that name.
https://www.schafferfurniture.com/ In Jetmore Kansas

Used to be a stair-builder who was doing a few million a year with 30 or 40 guys in his shop. He got fed up with the hand tool guys and bailed. I remember he had a really cool 3-story miniature stairway he built for the front counter in his business - with every flight of stairs different, so the salesperson could point at it while talking to customers at the counter - who might not know what a newal post was or how to talk about what they wanted without something to look at.

Russian lady carver who made boxes and sold on etsy.

Another couple of box makers that drive around the counrry to craft shows.

A former Navy captain Andrew Pitts who had a huge one-man shop in Virginia, but sold out and moved to the opposite coast - supposedly retired but making a lot of liturgical furniture for Methodist churches. Check him out on Youtube.

etc.

Lots of great folks …


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> It seems that everyone is a hobbyist…mostly.
> 
> - Vandon


Sounds to me like how many LJ'ers actually fess up to owning a *Fe$tool*!


----------



## anneb3 (Feb 23, 2014)

I am a trader. I do woodworking stuff, In return they do something that I want, 
example I wanted some little wooden snowmen for a Christmas decoration to give to some one who really decorates.

I purchased 12l little wooden snowmen,
she provided gesso for a painting base, I applied it.

She is a painter with all sorts of colors and a good eye . She painted decoration on them, including name of the children.

Her turn, the panting lady wanted some wooden stands for pictures she was getting ready for a show.

As a woodworker I had the tools and scrap wood so I batted them out.

We were both pleased and the folks who received the snowmen will remember them for years

s


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Mostly pros or people with money to burn own festools. 
Ocelot Charles Neil was active on here also.
There's still a few pro's around LeeRoyMan is one.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Mostly pros or people with money to burn own festools.
> Ocelot Charles Neil was active on here also.
> There s still a few pro s around LeeRoyMan is one.
> 
> - corelz125


money to burn ? how rude !!!!! so jealous !


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

Hobbyist, no one would mistake my work for pro! Though I have sold at a flea market.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh yes! Don't forget Benji Reyes! He's the Sam Maloof of the Philippines.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Oh yes! Don t forget Benji Reyes! He s the Sam Maloof of the Philippines.
> 
> - Ocelot


+1 incredible woodworker.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hobbyist trending towards a little mad money. I am now retired and don't have to make a living at it.
My profile picture in one of the fretwork basket I've made; pinned mortise and tenon joinery, no glue in the piece. Am I a pro?


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I retired in 2016 and I started a woodworking business end of 2016. Too expensive to lease out building, so I turned my basement into a woodshop. I consider myself as an overblown hobby business. I specialize in Hope, Cedar and Toy chests. Also do furniture repairs and restorations. I do provide Urns to local Funeral homes. I currently have a two month waiting list with customers.

I burnt myself out working 40 hours a week in my shop. To get my life back I now only work 15 to 20 hrs a week in my shop. Now I enjoy the woodworking. I'm in no means a master woodworker. But, do what I can to maintain quality work.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got a real good retirement package and pretty much do my woodworking as a hobby. I have sold a few things and taken only a couple of orders. I don't want to get in the habit as I stress to much about getting things perfect for a customer. I don't need the stress or the money. I much prefer my life simple calm and quiet.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Mostly pros or people with *money to burn* own festools.
> - corelz125
> 
> money to burn ? how rude !!!!
> - pottz


I agree *pottzy*... *rude* true!... That *C125* speaks like a devout *Philistine!*... How else do you keep your *Domino* warm on those cold winter nights when SWMBO won't let you take it to bed with you?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Oh yes! Don t forget Benji Reyes! He s the Sam Maloof of the Philippines.
> 
> - Ocelot
> 
> ...


Does he make *puzzles*???


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

To my knowledge there is only one consistent puzzle maker on LJs

Benji makes some amazing work but I have never seen him pop a purpose built puzzle out yet.

Ohad Milner makes some pretty freaky gear too


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

When you build or make things as sort of a necessity to for example: save money, do a better job, make a custom fit, repair or refinish the broken, is that a hobby? I do enjoy most of it and don't make any money at it (but I save a lot) so that must swing the pendulum to the hobby side.

I started out remodeling an old house in 1968 and went on from there to cabinetry and some furniture, turning, and what not. Occasionally I have made things for friends and family at "cost". So I guess the difference may be whether you make a profit at it. After 5 years of no profit the IRS calls it a hobby for tax purposes.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have been making small cedar boxes and selling them for 15 years now. So I have a very well funded hobby.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Another world-class pro that no longer posts here is Koraile.

8-th generation woodcarver. 'nuf said.

If you look around in some of the threads (not his projects) you will find his "hunting cabin". That's a real eye-opener.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/koraile/projects


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I wonder if Ted is going to chime in with his 1000's of free plans?


----------



## Vandon (Jan 21, 2020)

After 5 years of no profit the IRS calls it a hobby for tax purposes.

- LesB
[/QUOTE]
LesB, how does the IRS even know that you're a woodworking hobbyist?


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Hobby


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I wonder if Ted is going to chime in with his 1000 s of free plans?
> 
> - EarlS


I've been giving my puzzles away for free… maybe if I started to sell the plans, I could retire from retirement.


> After 5 years of no profit the IRS calls it a hobby for tax purposes.
> 
> - LesB
> 
> ...


He's probably honest.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I didn't mean to side track this thread but here is more info.

So if you are trying to make money as a business, you know, with a city business license, LLC filing, Iinsurance, and all that, and don't succeed in showing a profit on you tax return after 5 years (it may be 7 1/2) the IRS calls your business a hobby and you lose all the tax deductions…..if you claimed any. You could end up paying back taxes. Happened to a friend of mine in a different type of business.

"You have to file an income tax return for 2021 if your net earnings from self-employment were $400 or more. If your net earnings from self-employment were less than $400, you still have to file an income tax return if you meet any other filing requirement listed in the Instructions for Form 1040.".... those refer to total from all income sources.

Starting this year Itsy and E Bay will report to the IRS any sales on their sites totaling over $600. It use to be $20,000.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Hobby but willing to work for beer.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

The IRS knows you're in business when your Sub-S applies for a Federal TIN. The State knows when you register the Corp. You can blow off the IRS, but if you miss your *monthly* state sales tax deadline, large men with gold badges and guns will soon show up on your doorstep to inquire "why?" and will leave with either ALL the $$$ or YOU! DAMHIKT


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The IRS knows you re in business when your Sub-S applies for a Federal TIN. The State knows when you register the Corp. You can blow off the IRS, but if you miss your *monthly* state sales tax deadline, large men with gold badges and guns will soon show up on your doorstep to inquire "why?" and will leave with either ALL the $$$ or YOU! DAMHIKT
> 
> - Madmark2


i always knew you were a badass mark !


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

> So if you are trying to make money as a business, you know, with a city business license, LLC filing, Iinsurance, and all that, and don t succeed in showing a profit on you tax return after 5 years (it may be 7 1/2) the IRS calls your business a hobby and you lose all the tax deductions…..if you claimed any. You could end up paying back taxes. Happened to a friend of mine in a different type of business.
> 
> - LesB


It's not a requirement that companies turn a profit after year 5 but if the business doesn't, the IRS may do an inquiry. It's not an automatic reclassification as a hobby. You still have the opportunity to show the IRS that you're operating like a for-profit business and have a viable plan to achieve profitability. Amazon reportedly took 9 years to make their first profit in 2003.

Building custom furniture out of a garage on a part-time basis while deducting the costs of a collection of Lie Nielsen and Blue Spruce tools could seem more like a hobby than a business to an IRS official. Buying a bunch of industrial equipment (CNC routers, edgebanders, etc.), renting commercial space and operating 10 hours a day as a cabinet shop will likely pass the inspection even if the business loses money for 10 years. Scaling up is expensive. Some business plans fail and some legitimate businesses lose money for years or even go bankrupt. The IRS understands that.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Mixed. I was strictly a hobbyist making things I couldn't afford then retired, went to a furniture school in 
Maine and now I make things to sell that no one else can afford.


----------



## Vandon (Jan 21, 2020)

24 hobbyists, 6 professionals, 9 wannabes
I'm not quite sure if the wannabes wannabe a professional or wannabe a hobbyist. Only they know for sure.


----------



## Barkley (Jun 28, 2019)

I started woodworking back in the 70s as a hobby till the med 90s. Then I got the bright idea to go into it professionally. What a MISTAKE. With the deadlines, stupid customers and other people, and having to make a profit. I ruined a great hobby for years. I actually had 1 customer/idiot that wanted to talk me down on price. Just to see how low he would push. I went down to actual product cost and told him that Ya know that moron expected me to make it for cost. I finally retired from patient care and completely rebuilt my shop. Now I'm back to hobby only. If somebody tries to hire me I just give them a crazy price so they don't bother me anymore. I know one of these days it's gonna backfire and they are going to pay.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> Another world-class pro that no longer posts here is Koraile.
> 
> 8-th generation woodcarver. nuf said.
> 
> ...


Ocelot,

You seem to say that the hand tool folks drove away some talented pros. As someone who is finding hand tool work enjoyable I must admit that I am truly puzzled by how I could possibly irritate a pro power tool guy. I guess if I tell him he's doing it wrong or something but that is not me. Just curious what the bad vibe was.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

> Another world-class pro that no longer posts here is Koraile.
> 
> 8-th generation woodcarver. nuf said.
> 
> ...


In my opinion; the bad vibe is: you're not a "real" woodworker unless… take your pick.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

In looking at Koraile's work I don't think he is seeking or needs anyone's approval here, truly amazing. I wasn't around to see if someone offended him here at LJ's but sometimes people drift away and have other priorities than spending time here.


----------



## Watercolor (Aug 27, 2013)

Id never call my self a professional anything but i do wood working 10 hours a day 5 days a week and its my main source of income…????


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Retired furniture maker….


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Hobby since 1976.
Pro since 1986.
Still hobby… managed to get that hobby to support me when the banks had their “crisis” a few years back. (Ironically, I made more money being “involuntarily self employed”, but the hours sucked and my boss was a slave driving a—hole)


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

wichman3 said:


> In my opinion; the bad vibe is: you're not a "real" woodworker unless… take your pick.


That’s it!

And heaven forbid you use hand tools, power tools AND automated tools!

Instead being a journeyman or an all around competent woodworker, you get demoted to “that’s not even real woodworking”.

edit: oops, touched a nerve there. Sorry all.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

I am decidedly a hobbyist. But then we do occasionally work for others. But our work is not what I would call artesian. We don't build furniture or highly refined projects. Most of our work is cabinet work or carpentry. We work almost exclusively with machines very little hand tools involved (nothing against hand tools it's just not our style). 

I think your right that the lines between hobbyist and professional are blurred for many of the folks on LJ. And exactly where do you draw the line. In general, I don't think you cross the line until your primary source is from woodworking. And then I am sure there are some here who were at one time pros and now only do things for themselves. I would not be surprised at all to find that some folks consider themselves hobbyists but do occasional make things for other people for a small fee. *In other words, this is not a simple yes or no question. Your going to have to define what you consider hobbyist.*

Where I think the most contention comes into play is when you start suggesting that a hobbyist has to work with hand tools vs machines. I know a LOT of arguments have developed from that!! 

One thing I don't think we should ever suggest is that LJ should be limited on who is a member (except those who violate the rules of course). It is good that we have a mix of people. You get different perspectives you may not have thought of that way.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

lotsa good stuff, fun opinions, build it and enjoy it, its the design, the making and the execution, who cares who doesn't like it, always someone to be a negative nelly, just life these days,
i enjoy the reading, and have learned an amazing tricks and methods, i never thought of, just when i think i have something to share, i see it already posted, so, no need to busy the interwaves with my banter, 
thanks for the info, and shame on the negative nellies
rj in az


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

BurlyBob said:


> I've got a real good retirement package and pretty much do my woodworking as a hobby. I have sold a few things and taken only a couple of orders. I don't want to get in the habit as I stress to much about getting things perfect for a customer. I don't need the stress or the money. I much prefer my life simple calm and quiet.


We are in the same boat for sure!!!


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

MadMark said:


> Became carpenters apprentice at 11. Was journeyman at 18. Did just minor things for myself until house flooded and restarted shop to fix. Was selling online and making a few hundred a month in addition to my (non trade) day job. Lost it all in divorce and only now, at retirement, being able to make what I want, when I want. So, am I hobbyist or old pro?


I would call you a retired pro. But would that make you a hobbyist now LOL.......


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Lumberjocks is open to everyone. The professionals provide a wealth of information, knowledge and experience from which the rest of us can draw from. I'm certainly glad that they are here. I remember all the professionals on the site when LJ first started. They would be on the job site all day and then answering questions late into the night. I learned how to organize my workspace, how to build and utilize jigs and patterns, and how important it was to not only to keep a clean work area but to not shut out the lights until it was darn near spotless. That way each day was a fresh start and a new beginning. I also learned which tools to buy, what they were used for, and how to get by with only what was necessary. Hint: most professionals don't have a lot of tools laying around collecting dust, they pretty much buy what they need and can see through the marketing and gimmicks of the "latest and greatest". 

We have a many great professionals here today, we have many great hobbyists here today, and we also have many who are just dipping their toes into the waters trying to decide whether or not to give it a try. If someone offers you advice accept it graciously and thank them. If someone asks for advice offer it kindly and hope it's what they were looking for. Not all advice will get used by the original poster, that's okay, it's out there, someone will use it, maybe not today, but some day.


----------

